# Bay Area Cubers?



## LiCuber (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey hi. I was looking for any clubs near Kent Middle School, CA, and Redwood High, CA. Are there any of ya around there that can solve a cube fastly?


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 27, 2016)

I live near Sacramento


----------

